# Plowing with 4.8L engine.



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

Looking for advice from guys plowing with 99-Current 4.8liter vortec powered trucks.

I have a 7 foot poly plow sitting here and I wouldnt mind mating it with a half ton chevy.

Strong enough?
Over heat at all?
Tranny hold up?
Frame hold up?

I know it has alot to do with whos driving as well.


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

Should be more than fine.
The 4.8 is good motor, you never/rarely/shouldn't go WOT while plowing no matter what motor you've got.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

My buddy had a 99 with a 4.8. He did some towing, never a plow on it though. IMO i see no benefit to a 4.8. Mileage isn't much better than the 5.3 and it seemed relatively gutless when he towed stuff. I'm talking a 3k trailer and the rpms would be pretty high. A 4.8 will work, what do you plan on plowing, just drives small lots? Should have no problem with a 7 foot blade. I'd go for a 5.3 though, much better engine IMO.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Well, I haven't been able to plow with it yet, My Yukon has a 4.8 and honestly when I bought it I thought it was a 5.3. It wasn't until I got home with it and looked closely at the engine ID sticker on the air filter box that i realized its a 4.8. I towed our 24ft travel trailer with it this summer and it did fine. I cant see any reason it wont push snow this winter, I have a 7'6" snoway on it. Seems to have plenty of power

If you already have a 4.8, a used 5.3 with about 150k on it in my area is around $350 and they are plentiful. Just need a computer flash to make it run correctly. Also, If your going to swap, consider a 6.0


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

Add twin turbos, and not much else, to the 4.8. 
http://www.hotrod.com/techarticles/hrdp_1109_stock_gm_ls_engine_big_bang_theory/


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

Some other replies hit the nail on the head, it all depends on what you are planning on doing. If you are just doing a little bit of plowing here and there, then any half ton combination is fine. If you want to do serious commercial work, then you should get something that is heavier duty. People put plows on all sorts of light trucks/suv's and do their driveways and some other light work without any problem. They probably wouldn't hold up well if you use them hard for 10 hours at a time though.


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a 4.8 in my 2010 gmc sierra 1500 plows great more than enough power.


----------



## swa136 (Oct 5, 2006)

I've never had a problem with it not having enough power to push the snow! Make sure you plow in tow/haul mode, it's better for the tranny.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

larboc;1355383 said:


> Add twin turbos, and not much else, to the 4.8.
> http://www.hotrod.com/techarticles/hrdp_1109_stock_gm_ls_engine_big_bang_theory/


Thats awsome!! Who'd of thought a 1200 hp 4.8L bone stock except turbos. I bet that was a fun test. THEY COULDN'T KILL IT


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

swa136;1355939 said:


> I've never had a problem with it not having enough power to push the snow! Make sure you plow in tow/haul mode, it's better for the tranny.


Good adviceThumbs Up


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

It's just fine for pushing snow. If you need more power, use low range. 

I'd look at some wings for the blade though, 7 foot is a little narrow for a full size truck. You won't be able to angle the blade without driving over snow.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

mnglocker;1362374 said:


> It's just fine for pushing snow. If you need more power, use low range.


...just don't admit to using 4LO on this site. I can't find the thread now, but people really dislike it. The only legitimate complaint I saw in that thread was that it takes a few extra seconds to get in and out of it, which add up if you're doing lots of driveways.

Besides power and fine throttle control, it's good for the transmission - even better than merely using Tow/Haul mode. The 4L60E is known for being weak in full size trucks, so it's probably good to baby it.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

283's were 4.64 liters.
That engine was a nice combined power and mpg. In 1967 the 283 had 195 hp and the 2011 4.8 has 195 hp.

People used them to plow with back then and Chevy sells 1500's with 4.8's with a plow package option now.


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

the 4.8 has absolutely nothing to do with a 283, except bore spacing.
Apples to kumquats.


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

We have a Chevy Half ton with the 4.8 and a boss "V" on it. Does good. Could definitely use some more power with wet snow and large piles, but other than that truck does great


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I put a 7.5' Fisher on my 2002 Chevy 1500 4.8 this Summer and I have plowed one storm with it. The truck seams have plenty of power and it doesn't over heat. I think the trani will hold up fine as well as the frame. I wouldn't put a 7' on a full size truck though. I would go with a 7.5' if I was you.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

32vld;1364017 said:


> 283's were 4.64 liters.
> That engine was a nice combined power and mpg. In 1967 the 283 had 195 hp and the 2011 4.8 has 195 hp.


The newer 4.8 has a lot more HP than that.
Isn't is around 300?


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

ceptorman;1364398 said:


> The newer 4.8 has a lot more HP than that.
> Isn't is around 300?


Yup. It is rated at 295-302 hp (320-325 kW) and 305 lb·ft (414 N•m) of torque for all applications.

It doesn't take 300 hp/300 lb-ft to push a few inches of snow on a driveway.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

from 1999 to 2009 was plow with a V-6 , 4.3 liter Until floor rusted out.
Had some customers waited until wet 24 inches snow storm was over\. Took 4 hours & 2 tanks of fuel. Took an hour with dry 6 inches & quarter tank.


----------



## plowsomesnow (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a 2000 silverado with the 4.8. I have 7.5 meyer on it and pulled a john deere 7775 (4300lbs) plus 500-600lbs of salt in the box. pushed with no problems it did get a little hard to pull. but thats all I had to work with so thats what I used it.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

larboc;1364036 said:


> the 4.8 has absolutely nothing to do with a 283, except bore spacing.
> Apples to kumquats.


No a small block is a small block. Just depending on GM's mood they would play with bore and or stroke. I'm too lazy to go look and my shop manuals.

Except now with a computer and EFI it should do what the 283 and get better mpg and less emissions.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

ceptorman;1364398 said:


> The newer 4.8 has a lot more HP than that.
> Isn't is around 300?


Typo on me. Just checked chevy site, 2012 has 302hp.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

What is a difference B/T V-6 4.8 & V-8 4.8?
More service on the V-6 when I had my V-6 engine oil & oil filter change every 3,000 miles or evry 3 months which ever came 1st. Must of the time was the miles.


----------

